# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Walk Around  Ту-16, МиГ-19. Собираю фото.

## vomit airways

Собираю детальные фото Ту-16, МиГ-19, а также тех.информацию по ним. По Ту-16 - есть кой какой "эксклюзив". Желающим поделиться, буду благодарен тем же из собственных "закромов".
 Или подскажите,пожалуйста, где поснимать МиГ-19 в регионе Питер-Новгород-Псков. Ту-16, понятно, негде. Если только, в своё время, кто-то не успел на 20-ом АРЗ. 
МиГ-19 мне известен только приведенный на фото - питерский. Но он высоко, в ужасном состоянии, да и ранних серий. Слышал,что есть где-то ещё в Пушкине...

----------


## Anonymous

В Питере есть МИГ-19 в Горелово, на АРЗ. Стоит сразу за проходной, воздухозаборник заглушен. Неплохо виден через забор. Про Пушкин ничего не могу сказать.

----------


## Жора

По поводу Миг-19:
Приезжайте в Китай, Бэйдайхэ - там есть их много, подозреваю, что даже можно фотографировать. Если даже захотят мешать - не смогут, уж больно много объектов для съёмки. Как солнечный день - так начинаются полёты. По одному, парами, над морем, над сушей - времени  не теряют. Нам бы так.  :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

а на Ходынке МиГ-19 уже не осталось? Парочка в относительно неплохом состоянии "19" есть в Саваслейке, ну а памятников достаточно много... в Щучине например.. надо порыться..
Ту-16 тоже "полно" помимо Монино, есть в музеях в Дягилево и Энгельса, кроме того стоит на постаментах в Дягилево, Шайковке, Воздвиженке, на Украине тоже где то есть..
Но если Вас интересуют "нулёвые" машины, то скорей всего таких уже не найти..

----------


## vomit airways

2Аn-Z, Strannik, Жора.
Пока надеюсь на живущих в вышеперечисленных городах энтузиастах.Неужели же ходють мимо такой красоты и не отсняли подетально всякие там вкусности и  заклёпочки? Машины-то культовые!
А на Ту-16 в Монино по верхам ведь не полазишь?
По нему(Ту-16)у меня есть:
   два здоровенных толмута каталога деталей планера 1957г.(с                великолепной графикой) на самолет Ту-16А
   техописание планера с подробнейшей геометрией
   техописание на пушечное вооружение
   кое что из описаний авиационного и радиооборуд.
   куски из руководства по обслуживанию и ремонту
   нивелировочные схемы и т.д. и т.п. 
   фото фрагментов планера с разделки с натурными замерами.
А вот живую машину самому с камерой пощупать так и не удается...
Особенно интересует фото подробного расположения оборудования под остеклением штурманской кабины.
В 90-х годах Ту-16 разделывали на 20-ом АРЗ в Пушкине. Вот те машины от "нулёвых",практически, не отличались. Есть фото П.Батуева,но опять таки "общаки", а не "валки".

Что же касаемо МиГ-19, то сам отснять могу только то,что найду ближе к Питеру и при свободном доступе к аппарату.

С уважением.

----------


## An-Z

В "галерее" кто то выкладывал фотки с Монино, подозреваю из группы энтузиастов помогающих музею, их пускают и внутрь машин, вот кого надо попросить.. мне как то довелось побывать в Ту-4, внутри практически всё цело, часов нет, ну и так по мелочам.. думаю и Ту-16 в хорошем состоянии.

----------


## vomit airways

> В "галерее" кто то выкладывал фотки с Монино, подозреваю из группы энтузиастов помогающих музею, их пускают и внутрь машин, вот кого надо попросить.. мне как то довелось побывать в Ту-4, внутри практически всё цело, часов нет, ну и так по мелочам.. думаю и Ту-16 в хорошем состоянии.


Cудя по фото из сети, штурманская кабина, например, у монинского Ту-16 вся выпотрошена. Кроме штатива под камеру я там почти ничего не наблюдаю.Хотя, всё равно интересно-инфа по кусочкам собирается. Ну а кому там полазить разрешается - чтож, завидую...
Хотя музейная машина есть музейная машина.

А где этот МиГ-19 стоит?

----------


## Zaraza

> два здоровенных толмута каталога деталей планера 1957г.(с великолепной графикой) на самолет Ту-16А 
> техописание планера с подробнейшей геометрией


2 vomit airways

Пожалуйста посмотрите в privatе

----------


## Nazar

> В 90-х годах Ту-16 разделывали на 20-ом АРЗ в Пушкине. Вот те машины от "нулёвых",практически, не отличались. .


 В 94 году в Пушкине резали Ту-16РМ,РМ1,К-10-26 из 967одрап,одного из последних полков на Ту-16,где-то есть детальные фото Ту-16ЛЛ,который залетал  в Север-1 году В 97-98,можно поискать,среди негативов,но не обещяю

----------


## timsz

Нашел у себя кассету с фильмом "Walk around MiG-19" :).

В 1995 снимал, как сын ползает по покуроченному МиГу. Снимал не столько сына, сколько самолет, хотя сейчас, конечно, обращал бы внимаение на другое.

Попробую отцифровать и выложить.

----------


## vomit airways

> В 94 году в Пушкине резали Ту-16РМ,РМ1,К-10-26 из 967одрап,одного из последних полков на Ту-16,где-то есть детальные фото Ту-16ЛЛ,который залетал  в Север-1 году В 97-98,можно поискать,среди негативов,но не обещяю


Было бы не плохо...
Спасибо.

----------


## vomit airways

> Нашел у себя кассету с фильмом "Walk around MiG-19" :).
> 
> В 1995 снимал, как сын ползает по покуроченному МиГу. Снимал не столько сына, сколько самолет, хотя сейчас, конечно, обращал бы внимаение на другое.
> 
> Попробую отцифровать и выложить.


Спасибо,но боюсь,что не благодарное это занятие.Сколько пробовал цифровать -   плохо получается. Потом делаешь раскадровку-заклепок на самолёте всё-равно почти не видать...
МиГ-19,как раз, я сам поснимать хочу,чтобы впечатление осталось.А этого "покуроченного",конечно же, уже там нет?

----------


## timsz

Вскоре после того, как я поснимал, МиГ разрезали и увезли. А возможно это исторический МиГ-19 был...

----------


## IGN

В указанном регионе в п. Крестцы Новгородской области есть памятник летчикам ВОВ. МиГ-19 у трассы Москва-С.-Петербург. Вот там я его сфоткал и он есть в "Мемореале" на сайте ВВС России.
При желании, можно и полазать с камерой.
http://www.airforce.ru/memorial/russ...stcy/index.htm
Удачи.
Игорь

----------


## vomit airways

> В указанном регионе в п. Крестцы Новгородской области есть памятник летчикам ВОВ. МиГ-19 у трассы Москва-С.-Петербург. Вот там я его сфоткал и он есть в "Мемореале" на сайте ВВС России.
> При желании, можно и полазать с камерой.
> http://www.airforce.ru/memorial/russ...stcy/index.htm
> Удачи.
> Игорь


Красивые фото! Самолет этот знаю.Ездили там,останавливались.Залезт  ь на него невозможно-сплошная труха-хуже,чем на фото ниже.
Наверное развалится скоро.Жаль... :(

----------


## IGN

Тоже езжу там часто и заметил, что его красят, примерно раз в 3-4 г. к Дню Победы. Красят кистью и густо...много чего закрашивают..Но как-то залезают на него! :roll: 
27 апреля буду проезжать, посмотрю внимательно (и пирожков куплю, вкусные там пекут). Мне интересно, что там в кабине есть...Вроде торчало что-то.
Игорь

----------


## sss

Уже писал насчет книги изд-ва 4+ MiG-19P/PM (но так и не сдержал обещния насчет сделать рецензию  :oops: ) - там есть подробнейший отсъем чешского (разумеется) 19-го.
Сам могу помочь только (несколько позже) детальной съемкой 19П и 19ПМ. Старых 19 и 19С - увы, в окрестностях Москвы не знаю...

кстати, помню, что в Нивенском стоял МиГ-19 - но это от Питера тожа далеко...

----------


## sss

Появилось кое-что по Ту-16З и Ту-16Р (если не ошибся с модификациями - я в них не силен)

----------


## Вячеслав

Приезжайте к нам в монинский музей, организуем поход по верхам Тушки. Тем более их там две  8) 
Поправка - в Горелово Миг-19 не на АРЗ, а на территории военного училища. На АРЗ стоят два Миля.

----------


## sss

В Монино машины уже обсосанные до костей, и к тому же не в идеальном состоянии. Да и варианты не самые интересные...

----------


## Д.Срибный

> В Монино машины уже обсосанные до костей, и к тому же не в идеальном состоянии. Да и варианты не самые интересные...


Это они снизу-сбоку обсосаны, а сверху еще не очень :-)

----------


## SAVEL

Разделывали ТУ-16 в основном в полках и на базе хранения в поволжье. Разделка заклёпок и листов у них разная по заводам, сериям и основным модификациям как изд "Н" и "238". У них даже профиля шпангоутов были разные в зависимости от завода хотя внешне как близнецы (имею ввиду одинаковую модификацию)

----------


## sss

обращаюсь к тем, кто действительно разбирается в Ту-16 - можно ли привести расшифровку разных вариантов заводских номеров, чтобы по нему можно было определить хотя бы завод?
а еще лучше - разбивку по сериям - какие модификации это были изначально (до переделки в более поздние ракетоносцы, заправщики, разведчики, ПП и пр.)?

----------


## vomit airways

> Разделывали ТУ-16 в основном в полках и на базе хранения в поволжье. Разделка заклёпок и листов у них разная по заводам, сериям и основным модификациям как изд "Н" и "238". У них даже профиля шпангоутов были разные в зависимости от завода хотя внешне как близнецы (имею ввиду одинаковую модификацию)


В чем именно могла быть разница по профилям у одинаковых модификаций?
С клепом ещё можно понять, а вот стапеля-то на всех заводах должны быть,условно говоря,по "единым контрольным эталонам".

----------


## игорь

> Сообщение от SAVEL
> 
> Разделывали ТУ-16 в основном в полках и на базе хранения в поволжье. Разделка заклёпок и листов у них разная по заводам, сериям и основным модификациям как изд "Н" и "238". У них даже профиля шпангоутов были разные в зависимости от завода хотя внешне как близнецы (имею ввиду одинаковую модификацию)
> 
> 
> В чем именно могла быть разница по профилям у одинаковых модификаций?
> С клепом ещё можно понять, а вот стапеля-то на всех заводах должны быть,условно говоря,по "единым контрольным эталонам".


Все не так просто
стапеля (серийные) разрабатываются на основе чертежей ОКБ
Отделом Главного Технолога каждого завода
необходимо учесть условия поставки материалов(сегодня профиль в Верхней Салде есть а завра нет)
Есть еще хитрая штука-запрос или ЛУД ЛУЧ везде по разному
уточнение(изменение) чертежа или допуск допушенных неточностей изготовления
В итоге=нет ни одного одинакового самолета особенно построенных на разных заводах

----------


## GAV

SSS. У меня есть только такая расшифровка.

----------


## sss

Кое-что по Ту-16 не из Монино

----------


## SAVEL

Расшифровка номера ТУ-16 с фото 1883511, где первая цифра год выпуска; вторая и третья номер завода изготовителя 88 - кажется Воронеж, 40 - кажется Куйбышев, 20 - Казань, четвертая и пятая цифры - серия; шестая и седьмая - номер машины в серии.

----------


## игорь

Савелу
Два поста вверх Гав приводит точную расшифровку
почитай-перессчитай
и получается-завод№1МАП Куйбышев
изделие 88 35 серия 11 самолет :shock:

----------


## timsz

Еще есть интерес? Осел принес 26 фоток болгарского МиГ-19 на 6 мег.

----------


## vomit airways

> Еще есть интерес? Осел принес 26 фоток болгарского МиГ-19 на 6 мег.


Спасибо, интерес конечно же есть, если качество хорошее...

----------


## игорь

могу дать №№ Ту-16 разрезанных в Белой в 2001
и их фото перед кончиной
напиши если надо
 :shock:

----------


## timsz

> могу дать №№ Ту-16 разрезанных в Белой в 2001
> и их фото перед кончиной
> напиши если надо
>  :shock:


Надо! :)

timursz at yahoo.com

Спасибо!


ЗЫ МиГ-19 выложу, когда до дома доберусь.

----------


## timsz

> Сообщение от timsz
> 
> Еще есть интерес? Осел принес 26 фоток болгарского МиГ-19 на 6 мег.
> 
> 
> Спасибо, интерес конечно же есть, если качество хорошее...


Выложил сюда: http://www.ilisso.ru/timsz/avia/MiG-19PM-Bulgarian.rar

Пока место на хосте не кончится, будет лежать. :)

5.42 Мб.

----------


## vomit airways

> могу дать №№ Ту-16 разрезанных в Белой в 2001
> и их фото перед кончиной
> напиши если надо
>  :shock:


А можно мне тоже фото Ту-16 из Белой?

hook33@yandex.ru

----------


## игорь

попробую=фото на дискетах придется повозиться
начну в понедельник
 :shock:

----------


## Nazar

Привет Игорь,а может здесь выложишь? я думаю эти фото много кого заинтересуют и меня кстати в том числе
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## игорь

Владимир!!
я не умею выкладывать
напиши в приват плз как это делать а то :oops: 
 :shock:

----------


## Nazar

Игорь,завтра приеду с природы и все подробно расскажу.

----------


## игорь

попробую про ТУ-16
аэр Белая 2000г.
борт 1883412

----------


## игорь

это же борт

----------


## игорь

борт 1883319

----------


## игорь

этот же борт

----------


## игорь

борт1883310

----------


## игорь

он же

----------


## игорь

борт 1883403

----------


## игорь

он же

----------


## игорь

№ этого борта не известен

----------


## игорь

и окончание

----------


## игорь

всего самолетов было 13 шт
были среди них и заправщики
как и откуда они попали на Белую уже никто не помнил
все№№
1883412
1883103
1883310
1883106-запр
1883513
1883305-запр
1883014
1883213
1883319
1883403
7402104
1883118
1883210



 :shock: 

ЗЫ= металл слабенько но "светился"

----------


## GAV

*игорь*
Спасибо за фото. 
НО КАК ТО ГРУСТНО СТАЛО.......................................

----------


## vomit airways

Игорь,
большое спасибо за фото!
Зрелище, конечно, грустное, но фото с разделок достаточно редки и, по своему, полезны.
Однако, сколько же там  22 М-2...!!!

----------


## игорь

если есть желание могу посмотреть фото с разделки в Монгохто Ту-22М2 Ту-142
Белой Ту-22М2
Иваново Ан-22

А м-2 на Белой стояло под разделку около 25 шт
 :shock:

----------


## vomit airways

> если есть желание могу посмотреть фото с разделки в Монгохто Ту-22М2 Ту-142
> Белой Ту-22М2
> Иваново Ан-22
> 
> А м-2 на Белой стояло под разделку около 25 шт
>  :shock:


Конечно, просьба посмотреть! А интересно это, как уже писал Nazar, будет ещё многим...
Если можно - начать с Ту-142.

----------


## игорь

на днях займусь
надо все еще найти
не думал что это когда то и кому то пригодится
 :shock:

----------


## sss

> не думал что это когда то и кому то пригодится
>  :shock:


хорошо, когда так думают - и тем не менее снимают
а то большинство, имеющих возможность просто упускают ее... и кусок истории заодно... нашей истории... :(

----------


## Nazar

Отцу показывать не буду.
Эти Ту-22 ожидает та-же участь

----------


## игорь

> Отцу показывать не буду.
> Эти Ту-22 ожидает та-же участь


по моим данным тройки пока не собираются резать
 :shock:

----------


## Nazar

А что с ними сделают,если они сейчас в таком виде

----------


## Вадим_

Приветствую

Ту-16 - www.photoka.info

С уважением

----------


## Micro

*игорь*, большое спасибо за этот репортаж! 
(И тоже за те про Ту-142 и Ту-22М в другой ветке.)

Бортовые номера этих Ту-16 Вы случайно не записали?  :) 
(Раз указали их для Ту-142 и Ту-22М.)

Хочется включить эти самолеты в базу данных.

----------


## игорь

что любопытно-бортовых номеров на этих машинах не было!!!
как я уже писал-на Белой никто не помнил откуда пришли эти самолеты
 :shock:

----------


## savel 1

Эти ТУ-16 из Завитой, их туда перегнали для того чтобы экипажи на Белой имели налёт в часах, но при этом сохранили ресурс ТУ-22М2. Надеялись что после исследования ТУ-16 на предмет продления ресурса, в 1992 году,его продлят, но итог был отрицательный.И ТУ-16 пошли на списание.

----------


## Micro

> что любопытно-бортовых номеров на этих машинах не было!!!


Но на некоторых из них бортовые номера же видны, напр. на этом: 
http://forum.airforce.ru/download.php?id=2047

----------


## Andrei

Народ, случайно увидел ваш форум. Рядом со мной находится МиГ-19 на территории детского лагеря. Попробую разместить несколько фоток.

----------


## leex

Приветствую всех... не подскажете где найти фото кабины или приборов ТУ-16, хотелось бы конечно задней гермокабины... очень давно ищу и безрезультатно... просто есть несколько приборов, а точней индикатор прицела "ПРС-1 Аргон"
по приведенной выше ссылке они есть но в большем разрешение к сожалению отсутствуют (( http://www.photoka.info/tu16/index2.htm
зы.буду очень благодарен за помощь....

----------


## vomit airways

> очень давно ищу и безрезультатно...


Аналогично! 
Собираю любую информацию по кабинам - как по приборам так и по общей "архитектуре". Но в основном интересует то, что за носовым остеклением. 
Вот, спасибо доброму человеку, недавно появилась информация по креслам (в разделе матчасть).
Если что удастся раздобыть, дайте знать. Я тоже.  :Smile:

----------

